# Moving to DSLR



## Canon Man (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi all. This is my first post. I just moved from point-and-shoot cameras to DSLRs and am swamped with the myriad of options. I love to travel and all kinds of art (read "creative photography"). Now, we are expecting a first child and I also want to be ready for that. Here's what I got so far:

*CANON EOS T2i with a kit lense Canon EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS (selling)*
*CANON 50MM F/1.4 USM (*obviously a must for baby portraits)
*CANON 70-200mm F/2.8L USM* (love it but it's very bulky)

Apparently I'm missing a standard zoom lense in addition to many other potential lenses but budget is kind of tight now.

I need an expert advice on what lenses to include in the kit given my situation. I love my lenses but was thinking of getting a standard L zoom lense like *Canon EF 28-70mm f/2.8L USM *or 
*Canon EF 24-105mm f/4L IS USM *

Should I just shell out another $900 on ebay or trade my *CANON 70-200mm F/2.8L* for it? Any other advice would be appreciated? Thanks in advance.


----------



## myfotoguy (Aug 24, 2010)

Canon Man said:


> Hi all. This is my first post. I just moved from point-and-shoot cameras to DSLRs and am swamped with the myriad of options. I love to travel and all kinds of art (read "creative photography"). Now, we are expecting a first child and I also want to be ready for that. Here's what I got so far:
> 
> *CANON EOS T2i with a kit lense Canon EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS (selling)*
> *CANON 50MM F/1.4 USM (*obviously a must for baby portraits)
> ...


 
I would suggest a flash. I'm a Nikon shooter, so not sure what models to recommend. Thos last two lenses I have heard nice things about. Especially the 28-70, but again, I use a different make.

If you don't have a speedlight though, I think that would be a fantastic addition to your kit. Once you learn to use it by bouncing and eventually off camera a whole new world opens up. You can greatly increase the quality of your images by learning to use a speedlight effectively.

Congratulations on your first child on the way!


----------



## KmH (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm a Nikon shooter too, but this is what I recommend as a basic lens selection that covers most of the bases, just subtitute Canon equivelent glass:

The list is mid-quality, not entry-level, not pro:
*Zooms*
AF-S 12-24mm f/4G ($959.95)
AF 24-83 mm f/2.8-4D ($689.95)(also has a 1:2 macro capability 35 mm - 85 mm).
AF 80 200 mm F/2.8D ($1099.95)

*Primes*
AF 35 mm f/2D ($359.95)
AF 50 mm f/1.8D ($119.95)
AF 85 mm f/1.8D ($439.95)

If all were purchased new, at current prices- $3669.70

And if you could swing it:

AF DC 105 mm f/2D ($1079.95)


----------



## Morpheuss (Aug 25, 2010)

in my opinion it seems like you have all the lenses you really need for now. I would look into buying a speed light. Check your manual and it should have in the back the kind of speed lights that you can put on your camera. I learned a valuable lesson the other day. I took my camera to a change of command ceremony and the lighting blew... and it would have helped alot of i had a speed light for my camera.


----------



## Canon Man (Aug 25, 2010)

Morpheuss said:


> in my opinion it seems like you have all the lenses you really need for now. I would look into buying a speed light. Check your manual and it should have in the back the kind of speed lights that you can put on your camera. I learned a valuable lesson the other day. I took my camera to a change of command ceremony and the lighting blew... and it would have helped alot of i had a speed light for my camera.


 
For some reason I'm not crazy about speed lights. That's why I got the bright lenses and prefer to take pictures in ambient light. I will look into this. I haven't tried them yet. Thank you.


----------



## Patrice (Aug 25, 2010)

Canon Man said:


> For some reason I'm not crazy about speed lights. That's why I got the bright lenses and prefer to take pictures in ambient light. I will look into this. I haven't tried them yet. Thank you.



A decent flash used creatively can be used to great advantage in 'available' light photography. Use it to even out some background light, to add a bit of contrast to a dull foreground, to balance a bright window and a dark room, to soften up some harsh shadows from high mid-day sun, .... etc.


----------



## pgriz (Aug 25, 2010)

I've got a similar kit to yours...  Yah, get rid of the kit lens, and if you can afford it, get the 24-105.  It's my third lens (started out with the kit lens, traded up for a 17-85, now using the 24-105 L series).  Keep the 70-200 f2.8.  I've got the f4 version, and the optical quality is just amazing.  Later on, you may want a ultra-wide angle, and a macro, but I agree with the other posters, getting a good flash unit will open up lots of photographic opportunities.  Available light is good, but learning how to use flash (and it certainly doesn't have to be the "deer-in-the-headlights" look) is part of creative ability.  Both the 430EX and the 580EX are very good units, and I'd encourage you to get the hot-shoe cable that allows you to shoot these off-camera (and a bracket to hold the darn thing).  Also a diffuser such as the Fong Lightsphere, or even your own DIY getup. On either of the flashes, you can get good bounce flash, and that will give you pretty good portait opportunities.  Best of wishes on the upcoming birth - as a three-time father I could tell you what to expect, but why ruin the fun of discovering on your own!


----------



## Canon Man (Aug 26, 2010)

pgriz said:


> I've got a similar kit to yours... Yah, get rid of the kit lens, and if you can afford it, get the 24-105. It's my third lens (started out with the kit lens, traded up for a 17-85, now using the 24-105 L series). Keep the 70-200 f2.8. I've got the f4 version, and the optical quality is just amazing. Later on, you may want a ultra-wide angle, and a macro, but I agree with the other posters, getting a good flash unit will open up lots of photographic opportunities. Available light is good, but learning how to use flash (and it certainly doesn't have to be the "deer-in-the-headlights" look) is part of creative ability. Both the 430EX and the 580EX are very good units, and I'd encourage you to get the hot-shoe cable that allows you to shoot these off-camera (and a bracket to hold the darn thing). Also a diffuser such as the Fong Lightsphere, or even your own DIY getup. On either of the flashes, you can get good bounce flash, and that will give you pretty good portait opportunities. Best of wishes on the upcoming birth - as a three-time father I could tell you what to expect, but why ruin the fun of discovering on your own!


 
I really appreciate your post. It's the kind of reassurance I was looking for. I decided to keep the 70-200 f2.8L, get the 24-105 for mid-range and looking for some wide-angle options. Thanks for flash recommendations, too. It's too bright and sunny down in Texas but will keep looking for a good deal.


----------



## KmH (Aug 26, 2010)

Canon Man said:


> That is exactly, the type of situation strobed (flash) light is needed. :thumbup:


----------



## Derrel (Aug 26, 2010)

I would get rid of that 18-55mm,pokey,poor-performing Canon kit zoom lens, and buy the Tamron 17-50mm f/2.8 to replace it. That way you'd have a quality lens for the majority of your new baby photos, plus the superb Canon 70-200 for outdoor portraiture and candids. The Canon 50/1.4 is probably the odd lens out....I own one...it's a decent lens, but has occasional (well, semi-frequent) odd focusing hiccups...I think a person could easily,easily live without the Canon 50/1.4 is he had a 17-50mm f/2.8 zoom of the Tamron's quality.

I really like my 70-200/2.8 L-ISM Canon zoom...it's a well-designed lens that handles pretty well,and has decent bokeh...


----------



## Idahophoto (Aug 26, 2010)

You really need a speed light it is the single biggest thing thats going to hold you back. Lighting really is not all the hard once you start doing it. 

I love my 17-50/2.8 Tamron I use it 80% of the time and it would be a huge step up from the kit lens for quality and I totally agree with Derrel if you had that the 50/1.4 could be easily done away with. Keep your 70-200/2.8 there is not much that can touch it. and if you do get rid of it you will regret it later. Guaranteed.


----------



## Canon Man (Aug 26, 2010)

hmmm, this Tamron 17-50mm f/2.8 is intriguing. Would it work with a full body frames? I will eventually move on to something like Canon 7D or better.

Also, I'm trying to stick to quality, Canon primes and L-lenses. Wouldn't be Canon EF *17-40mm f/4L* USM or Canon EF *24-105mm f/4L* IS USMbetter than Tamron 17-50mm f/2.8?


----------



## Derrel (Aug 26, 2010)

The Tamron 17-50 does pretty well...the 7D is not a full-frame Canon...so the 17-50 would work...the 17-40-L is only f/4, as is the Canon 24-105-L...

Tamron SP AF 17-50mm f/2.8 XR Di II LD IF Lens Review

Tamron SP AF17-50mm F/2.8 XR Di-II LD Aspherical [IF] Review
Tamron SP AF17-50mm F/2.8 XR Di-II LD Aspherical [IF] Review


----------



## Canon Man (Sep 7, 2010)

Derrel said:


> The Tamron 17-50 does pretty well...the 7D is not a full-frame Canon...so the 17-50 would work...the 17-40-L is only f/4, as is the Canon 24-105-L...
> 
> Tamron SP AF 17-50mm f/2.8 XR Di II LD IF Lens Review
> 
> ...


 
Derrel, thanks to your recommendation I ended up getting Tamron 17-50 and keeping 70-200 f/2.8. I'm still debating though whether to get a 1.4X or 2x extention for it for more reach. Any advice would be appreciated.

Once I test Tamron I will decide whether I will still need my 50mm f/1.4. Probably will eventually swap it a more expensive 24-70mm f/2.8 (depending on how I like the Tamron).


----------

